# 3/7/11 - Port Sulfur, LA



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I was in S. Louisiana this past weekend through Tuesday. The majority of the time I spent on a tugboat in the Mississippi River in New Orleans and area canals, but on Monday afternoon, a buddy and I found 2 hours to get a few lines wet south of New Orleans in Port Sulfur, LA. We headed out of Happy Jacks Canal around 3pm. We knew we only had 2 hours to fish, so we stayed near inshore. We made one stop after about a 10 minute boat ride and started throwing lines in near some pilings at the intersection of two canals. First cast I got snagged on the bottom in some oyster shells and did not have much hope for the rest of the trip, but I was mistaken. In the time we were out there the three of us landed 30-40 redfish and about 10 sheepshead. It was ridiculous. I was fishing with a 1/4 oz red jighead with dead shrimp. Almost every cast yielded a red. All in all we kept 15 redfish and 1 sheepshead between the 3 of us (all of them between 16 and 20 inches). Not bad for 2 hours of fishing... I will be going back out again in the same area in about a week or so. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I believe you ONLY kept 10................



Louisiana Bag and Posession Limit: 
*5 daily per person - bag 2*
No more than one over 27” max total length
Recreational saltwater anglers may possess a two day’s bag limit on land; however,* no person shall be in possession of over the daily bag limit in any one day *or while fishing or while on the water, unless that recreational saltwater angler is aboard a trawler engaged in commercial fishing for a consecutive period of longer than 25 hours. Take or Possession of red drum in federal waters is prohibited.
Two days’ bag limit allowed in possession off of the water, not while fishing or in a boat.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

lol, must have been a typo.... regardless, it was a great day to be on the water.


----------

